

HENRY's (High Earners, Not Rich Yet) feeling the pinch . . .  - aresant
http://money.cnn.com/2010/05/03/news/economy/henrys_struggle.fortune/?hpt=P1&iref=NS1

======
rbranson
I guess they'll have to trade in the S-class for an E-class to pay for
Obamacare. I guess the single-parent college kid between jobs who got hit by a
hit-and-run driver should suffer instead.

